# Visual Basic > Visual Basic .NET >  XMLRPC wordpress Problem

## bmoney

Heyas all 

Am trying to implement xmlrpc into my application to post on my website and I found this code (amongst others that I have tested) but they all have errors. 
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...request-vb-net

this one looks like the newest version, however am unable to solve certain errors like : 

Error	BC30560	'XmlRpcProxyGen' is ambiguous in the namespace 'CookComputing.XmlRpc'.
Error	BC30002	Type 'IgetCatList' is not defined.
Error	BC30560	'XmlRpcClientProtocol' is ambiguous in the namespace 'CookComputing.XmlRpc'.

Can anyone help me solve this and get this code working again. I spent 2 days on this and made 0% progress  :Frown:

----------


## bmoney

Nobody posting to wordpress anymore ?

----------


## techgnome

Not from VB...

But from the errors posted, it sounds like you have two namespaces that are trying to import XmlRpcProxyGen and XmlProxyClientProtocol ... 

-tg

----------

